# Will she grow her tail back?



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

This girl held eggs full term then got attacked. I came home from work and she looked like this. It's been a month and she hasn't gotten better. If I put her in a quarantine tank, will she grow it back?



















I'm hoping I can nurse her back to health after I move and get my second tank up and running.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

That's pretty sad. This is why it's always good to have a spare tank, and filter standing by. Your only hope is to separate her. Don't put her back into that tank or it will happen again. Mbunas are famous for aggression with certain exceptions. Normally I would say the fin would definitely grow back, but that one looks like it was completely removed down to the flesh, so I don't know for sure, but give it a try.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If she is still in the tank, they are still attacking her. If you remove her, you will see fin regrowth within a week. If a fin is bitten off right into the body as vann said, it may not regrow. But nothing to be lost by trying. Even putting her in a breeder net will help for an immediate, short term solution.


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

She was bleeding when I found her. The other wounds have healed but the tail hasn't grown back. She has a hard time swimming. I just hate to get rid of her but I know she's uncomfortable.


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

What's the best thing to do with her of it won't grow back?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

If a fish is suffering and you can't help it get better, there is a way to euthanize them using clove oil. You can google it.


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd seen that before. I hate that because my m-f ratio was already bad. I'm going to do some major adjusting when I move next weekend.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

It's especially important with those more aggressive species to choose tank mates carefully. Harems with several females to each male of the same species a good idea. But keep in mind that many of those mbuna will interbreed.


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yea, I'm trying to move to a less aggressive tank even though I really like my mbunas. I have a few troublemakers in there.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Jarryd330 said:


> Yea, I'm trying to move to a less aggressive tank even though I really like my mbunas. I have a few troublemakers in there.


There are some species that really aren't too bad, if you check the profiles you can find them.


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

My labs and aceis are pretty docile, I'd like to eliminate everything else but the girlfriend gets attached to fish and she bought some so they have to stay.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Jarryd330 said:


> My labs and aceis are pretty docile, I'd like to eliminate everything else but the girlfriend gets attached to fish and she bought some so they have to stay.


Labs and acei's are good fish. I know you can get attached to even the little gangster fish though. But the peaceful ones are just as endearing, so remember before you buy, to know your fish, and whether it will be compatible with the others in the tank. I would suggest you separate any vulnerable fish from the aggressors to avoid any more losses. The labs and acei can usually hold their own pretty well though. Your fish keeping will be much more rewarding when you know how to avoid the bigger mistakes, so spend plenty of time reading these discussion threads and also in the library.

:fish:


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

Once I get rid of my 2-3 trouble makersand replace them with female labs or aceis, I'll have a 3 species tank with a good ratio. I'll still have my 2 haps but they don't cause any trouble.


----------

